# P249E code - DEF reservoir/pump



## pyman (Jun 6, 2017)

I have a 2014 CTD with 103,000 miles that started throwing a P249E (powertrain) code and a "check engine" light a few weeks ago. By way of background, the DEF heater was replaced about 2 years ago @ 55K miles and a NOX sensor recall was done about 6 months ago. The car has been running fine with no problems, but I eventually decided I should take it to the dealer to see what was up with that code. The dealer has advised that they found no DEF fluid going to the injector and that the line was clogged. They say it will need a new reservoir, pump and line, for a total of a little over $1,900. Any thoughts? 

Not crazy about spending that kind of $ on a car with a salvaged title that's probably only worth around $4K (maybe), so I'm debating between doing nothing if the car continues to run fine (it's been @ 3,000 miles since the code started) or getting the parts and trying the repair myself.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I would drive it as is until it threw the countdown code then look into deleting the problem.


----------



## pyman (Jun 6, 2017)

mkohan said:


> I would drive it as is until it threw the countdown code then look into deleting the problem.


Well, it didn't take long. It's now in countdown made, so waiting is no longer an option.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Reservoir, pump AND line seems like they’re guessing or at least unsure which part failed.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

My first thoughts are that I'd ask for detail description of the diagnostics performed and the mode of failure of each of those parts that need to be replaced. I'd want to know what type of contaminant they found clogging these items. I'd want to see this contamination. But I wouldn't ask to see it in advance, only if I was standing at the dealer. That way you can more easily hope to verify the contaminant is from your car. I'd expect to see the car apart to access the reservoir.

P249E is what sets when the ECM detects it's taking more DEF than it should to meet emissions levels. It simultaneously is testing the catalyst and the DEF system.

A clogged, or mechanically failed injector could cause this. This is not an uncommon failure.

A failed pump would most likely set other codes even though it's possible it could cause this. Pump/modules typically set other codes when they go bad. Also a bad pump would mean they would be unable to test the injector.

A clogged line could cause this...I havent seen a clogged DEF, gasoline, or diesel fuel line on any reasonably new car in nearly 20yrs at dealers, and never on a vehicle with plastic tanks 

The reservoir? Thats where the filter is, but I've never had to replace one because they filter was clogged. Usually just the heater goes bad.


----------

